# Flow hybrid or Fusion strap?



## wunderbaum (Mar 21, 2015)

I'm about to get some new Flows for my Korua . The NX2-GT or the NX-CX. Love the response you get from flow. 

But I always been on the fusion strap and feel interested in trying the hybrid. However I dont want to give up response. According to Flow the hybrid is a bit looser but how much ? To me normal 2 strap bindings feel very loose and unresponsive on the toeturn, is that where the hybrids are?
I´m grateful for some advice here


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Not sure about the hybrid. I have nx2 fusion that are lock and load. Comfortable and super responsive.


----------



## Bheine7 (Nov 18, 2019)

I have the hybrid... I'm pretty sure it gives more response than the other strap? I've never heard of flows being more responsive than 2 strap systems

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

I converted my other fusion to hybrid after i bought the Fusion GT-hybrid binding and felt the difference on responsiveness. So if money is not an issue for you,go ahead and purchase the hybrid.


----------



## Bheine7 (Nov 18, 2019)

t21 said:


> I converted my other fusion to hybrid after i bought the Fusion GT-hybrid binding and felt the difference on responsiveness. So if money is not an issue for you,go ahead and purchase the hybrid.


Exactly, but OP is saying he is worried about a LOSS of responsiveness? 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Not sure why he would say that but he can just get one and have himself find out. Goodluck OP and have fun either way you choose.


----------



## wunderbaum (Mar 21, 2015)

Just trying to get some information before buying. Happy to hear that some of you even find them more responsive 
On which type of binding gives most response, answers differ. Most people have firm belief about flow but they rarely have tried the better models.
Thanks for reply, I ordered some hybrid Flow NX2 CX.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

my .02 cents. the hybrid strap is more responsive, but a bit more finicky in getting in and getting out. I always have to adjust/tweak after a few runs on hybrid,and or adjust toe cap placement, dont have those issues on fusion strap. I have both straps, on nx2, and fuse bindings. Just as an fyi they sell a kit so you can swap out fusion for hybrid/ and visa versa


----------

